# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Daily Ampelogarden meeting - Eορταστική περίοδος

## TheLaz

*ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 10/12/2007*

Για να δω συμμετοχές και ώρα για σήμερα...

@John Fox - Αν περάσεις φέρε και μπανάνες  ::  
@Fon Hussan - you never listen  ::   ::  
@Macaca - Θα φέρει ο john μπανάνες. Αν δεν κάνεις κάτι καλύτερο (  ::  ) σε περιμένουμε

Ciao,
Laz.

----------


## NetTraptor

7pm

----------


## TheLaz

7 καλά ακούγεται....

----------


## anthony080470

> *ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 10/12/2007*
> 
> Για να δω συμμετοχές και ώρα για σήμερα...
> 
> @John Fox - Αν περάσεις φέρε και μπανάνες  
> @Fon Hussan - you never listen   
> @Macaca - Θα φέρει ο john μπανάνες. Αν δεν κάνεις κάτι καλύτερο (  ) σε περιμένουμε
> 
> Ciao,
> Laz.



Και το άλλο;  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Αν αναφέρεσαι στο άλλο thread το κλείδωσε ο παλιοfon.
Θα τιμωρηθεί ανάλογα το απόγευμα  ::   ::

----------


## macacas

εγκώ στις 730
macaca rulezz !!

----------


## ngia

ok 7




> Αν αναφέρεσαι στο άλλο thread το κλείδωσε ο παλιοfon.
> Θα τιμωρηθεί ανάλογα το απόγευμα


κιάλλο ? ... μεγαλύτερη τιμωρία από αυτό που συμβαίνει χρειάζεται ?

----------


## TheLaz

@macaca Που σαι συ βρε παιδί ? 

@ngia Φυσικά και υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη τιμωρία. Να ανοίγω ένα thread κάθε μέρα  ::   ::   ::  
Α και που σαι, το βράδυ *********** ξέρεις εσύ, θα φτιαχτούμε  ::   ::

----------


## anthony080470

> @macaca Που σαι συ βρε παιδί ? 
> 
> @ngia Φυσικά και υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη τιμωρία. Να ανοίγω ένα thread κάθε μέρα    
> Α και που σαι, το βράδυ *********** ξέρεις εσύ, θα φτιαχτούμε


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> @macaca Που σαι συ βρε παιδί ? 
> 
> @ngia Φυσικά και υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη τιμωρία. Να ανοίγω ένα thread κάθε μέρα    
> Α και που σαι, το βράδυ *********** ξέρεις εσύ, θα φτιαχτούμε


έχεις χάσει επισόδεια......

----------


## fon_hussan

Κλειδώθηκε το θέμα αυτό, μιάς και πέρασε η εορταστική περίοδος....Και δυστυχώς η επόμενη αργία/γιορτή είναι μακριά.

Παρακαλώ συνεχίστε στα αντίστοιχα εβδομαδιαία meeting....  ::   ::

----------

